# Autowert in ACCESS ab bestimmter ZAHL programmieren



## pcuserzzz (8. April 2004)

Hi, ich befindemich in der Entwurfsansicht einer Tabelle bei MS Access , wo man Auto Wert, Text., Zahl usw einstellen kann. Nun gefällt mir nicht, dass der Autowert ab 1 losgeht. Kann ich ihn zb ab 2545 starten lassen? Kann man das so einstellen oder muss ich erst in den Quellcode?


----------



## Slizzzer (8. April 2004)

Hi!

Einen Punkt zum Einstellen gibt es da nicht (zumindest ist mir bis zur Version XP nichts bekannt).
Du solltest eine Tabelle erstellen die z.B. aus 2 Spalten besteht. Trage nun einen Datensatz in die Tabelle mit dem Startwert, den Du haben möchtest. Dieses Feld muß vom Typ "Zahl" sein (nicht Autowert!).
Nun erstellst Du eine "Anfügen-Abfrage" mit der Du die neue Tabelle an die andere Anfügst. Weise die Felder entsprechend zu.
Danach löscht Du den eingefügten Datensatz. Access zählt nun von Deinem gewählten Wert an hoch.

Ich hoffe Du konntest mir folgen .


----------

